# WTT number 2, only just had number 1!!



## baileybubs

Hey everyone,

Me and df have just had a beautiful baby girl but want to have a short age gap with babies and hopefully have a total of 3 or 4, and as I am already 30 and it took almost 2 years for us to have baby number 1, we are ttc again as soon as we can. 
As I had an EMCS I've been advised to wait until baby is 1 year old before ttc again so that's what we are doing!

Anyone else WTT for baby number 2 in 2014? Or just WTT til 2014 whatever baby number?! 

Would be nice to chat and to keep each other sane, reminding ourselves why we are waiting!


----------



## Katy78

You have a beautiful daughter.
I gave birth to my miracle baby boy two and a half months ago and I can't wait to start TTC no.2. It also took us two years to get pregnant and we might not be successful again. But we're hoping for the best.
I had an easy birth so we'll start NTNP sometime around October, when our boy will be 6 months old.
Our baby is perfect and we're so lucky to have him!
I would also like to chat till TTC again.


----------



## booflebump

:waves: Congratulations on your wee one - enjoy every moment! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!

Katie your little boy is gorgeous too!! Such a little cutie!!

Me and my df were NTNP for a few months before getting pregnant, sadly we lost that baby and then 3 months later got our 2nd bfp with Emilia!

A little part of me isn't convinced that I wouldn't miscarry again and so that's another reason why I don't want to wait too long......not getting any younger here lol!!!

Do you miss being pregnant? I don't think I miss all the aches and pains etc etc but I miss the kicks and movements. And I do actually miss my bump!! Never thought I would! 
So I'm currently reminding myself of the things I can do for now whilst I am not pregnant lol, my favourite being eating pâté yum lol!!


----------



## Katy78

Thanks :cloud9:.
I miss being pregnant terribly. It was an amazing experience for me. I was nauseous and threw up till 16 weeks, had a huge scare in my 14th week due to a bleeding (turned out to be caused by DTD :blush:), always afraid something might go wrong... But still... The nausea reassured me that pregnancy was progressing and in spite of all my worries I believed it would turn out fine.
I absolutely loved my bump (it was tiny even at the end) and I still miss the movements. He was a serious kicker. I didn't gain any extra weight, got no stretch marks, felt normal till the end and had a really short and easy delivery. And got my darling boy at the end.

I'm sorry you lost your first baby. But you have your little Emilia instead. And she's such a cutie! Why did you have an EMCS? Was she premature?


----------



## dizzy65

ill be waiting tell 2015 to TTC number 3 :)


----------



## baileybubs

No she was actually spot on time, it was me that was the problem lol! I was showing signs of pre-eclampsia and it was the day before my due date so at midnight they broke my waters and put me on the pitocin drip (horrendous!!). After 15 hours of labour and an hour of pushing she still wasn't coming, my blood pressure was sky high and her heartrate started to drop dramatically so they took me for the c section and she was born at 4.13pm on her due date lol. 
It wasn't a pleasant birth experience but mainly due to the induction drip, not because of the c section. I actually didn't mind that. I just wish I could have held her first but they over-numbed me and my left arm was completely numb too lol!!
It was nice for df to get to hold her first though.

Sorry you had such bad morning sickness. I didn't have any! But that caused me to worry more coz I thought it was a sign I would miscarry again. 
I had a scare too and had a bleed at 20 weeks, but never found out the cause.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi dizzy :hi:


----------



## Katy78

Hi dizzy :hi:.

Ouch, that must have been painful. I know I was extremely lucky. I was thinking of using epidural but there was no time. Jakob was born 2 hrs after we arrived to the hospital.

As much as I'm looking forward to TTC again, I'm also very afraid. I have high FSH and that means my chances to conceive are extremely low and chances for miscarriage are very high if I do. But maybe we'll get lucky twice?


----------



## baileybubs

It's very possible you will be lucky twice Hun, is there anything that you can do to help your fertility? Sorry I don't know much about FSH levels.

I love that new avatar!! What a cutie!!

And I did have the epidural after a couple of hours on the drip, I thought I was dying lol!! I always thought I had a high threshold for pain but I couldn't bear it. There seemed to be no build up if the contractions, they just came on so suddenly and intensely. 
It's a shame to think I may not ever have a natural birth now, but you never know.


----------



## baileybubs

Can I ask what contraception you are all using?

I was on cerazette but it made me bleed continuously for 17 days so I stopped taking it, plus I found I was irrationally angry and emotional too. Since I stopped taking it a week ago I feel so much better. Since then we've used condoms (apart from one slip which I'm hoping doesn't catch us out!!). But I don't want to rely on condoms for another 10 months however I also don't think it's best using a hormone contraceptive if we will be ttc again so soon!


----------



## Katy78

High FSH means that your ovaries are failing (early menopause or bad quality eggs). But everything seemed normal with me. So my FS couldn't explain it. 

You can have a natural birth after a CS. You can't do anything but hope for the best. And after all, it's the final result that matters.

We're also on condoms. We started with the pullout method at 6 weeks but not anymore. I've never been on BC. Though if I had been, maybe I wouldn't have had problems with endometriosis. Who knows...

Are you BF? I am, fully. So no sign of AF yet.


----------



## baileybubs

No we tried for the first 3 days, and I expressed for her but she just wouldn't latch. Even the midwife said that some babies just can't do it, she was too impatient and frantic to get a good latch and my nipples are too broad. I felt bad for a while that we couldn't do it but I'm ok with it now. 
My AF came back exactly 6 weeks post partum which coincidentally was the first day I took the cerazette. And then the bleeding just didn't stop til this week when I stopped taking the cerazette!!
My only problem with condoms all the time is those silly times after a few too many drinks when in our infinite wisdom we decide it will be fine!! There shouldn't be too many of those times anyway with having Emilia now but I hate that panic! If I hadn't had a c section it wouldn't bother me if we had an ooops at all, but I'm paranoid about uterine rupture and placental problems.

So with the FSH is there nothing you can do to promote better ovulation?


----------



## Katy78

There are some supplements that might lower FSH but chances are low. Weird thing is my FSH was high the month I got pregnant. That's what's giving me hope doctors don't know everything and high levels mean nothing really, in my case at least. 

Anyway, too bad BF didn't work for you but what can you do... BF has its pluses and minuses. To be honest, I'm glad it's working for me. I was afraid it wouldn't. I'm kind of phobic when it comes to my breasts. I don't like them touched. But they are milk machines and I got used to them hurting. They hurt when the baby latches. But they are simply not mine at the moment.

I would wait if I was in your position, too. Nothing would probably go wrong but if it did, I would be asking myself if I caused it by not waiting. Like - just in case.


----------



## besty

Hi all :hi:

Can I join you please. I had my miracle baby in February. My DH has a chronic illness and has low sperm count. We were very lucky to get pregnant with our beautiful daughter, we are thinking about TTC again towards the end of the year. My only problem is I'm going to be a bridesmaid next August for my sister. Not sure if I want to be pregnant at her wedding BUT I dont know how long it will take us to conceive. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## baileybubs

Katy that's a good sign then that your FSH was high anyway when you conceived. Doctors don't know everything you are right there so there's plenty of reason to think that you will be able to conceive again.
Aw I'm glad the BFing is working well for you. I think it must be a wonderful bonding experience for you both!

Besty welcome! I personally would just go for it and ttc, like you said you never know when you will conceive and you can't put your life on hold. I always think that there will always be something that we'd rather not be pregnant for, like the wedding, but I'm sure you'll be so happy to be pregnant again that you won't care. Or at least that's how I see it. 
Or maybe you could ttc a little earlier so your new baby will arrive before the wedding? 
Gorgeous avatar by the way, such a cute little smiler! I can imagine she was giggling when you took that photo!


----------



## besty

Evie is such a happy baby she's always smiling :) we went to a wedding on the weekend and someone asked me whether she ever cries haha! How are you finding motherhood? Your little one is gorgeous. I think we will just go for it as you say if I always put it on hold I will never end up trying again as something will always come up. I was 10 weeks pregnant and a bridesmaid last year so what's the difference being pregnant at another wedding :) 
How are you feeling about ttc again?


----------



## Katy78

Thanks baileybubs. I hope so too.

Hey besty. Your baby girl is gorgeous. It's always good to hear about another miracle babies. I think they give hope to LTTTC-ers who are still struggling. At least that's how it was for me.

Don't worry about the wedding. So what if you go there pregnant. Actually, I hope you do ;) You'll be the luckiest woman there - more than the bride herself, hehe. As baileybubs said - you shouldn't waste opportunities when TTC. There will always be reasons to wait.
What are you using for birth control? Is your AF back already? I'm hoping mine returns in aroun 3 months so we can NTNP right away.

How are your babies sleeping at night? Mine just recently started sleeping for four hours a go. Awesome. We go to bed at around 10 pm, wake up at around 1 am and again at around 6 am. And he was never a heavy sleeper during the day.


----------



## Katy78

Hehe, I missed your post, besty.


----------



## baileybubs

Besty - exactly, if you've been pregnant at one wedding as a birdesmaid may as well make a tradition of it lol!! I am loving motherhood. I have found it a bit of a struggle getting used to the reduced independence/time to myself, I had a few arguments with df about how he managed to have a nice long relaxing shower every day and yet I didnt even get chance to have more than a 60 second rinse lol!! But now we have gotten into a routine and I am more used to the best times to shower/do housework/exercise etc when she wont wake up I feel better.
Personally I cant wait to ttc again, I am gutted I have to wait so long to be honest but I am a worrier so would panic about complications if I got pregnant sooner.

Katy - Emilia sleeps really well, I put her down at about 8pm in her basket, some nights she goes to sleep others she just lies wriggling away contently. Then she sleeps til about 5am and wakes just to wriggle about and grunt and goes back to sleep til 8am when she has her feed. There are some nights when she wakes up throughout but her dummy usually settles her, and some evenings she screams for about 2 hours after 7pm due to colic but they are becoming less often as shes getting older.


----------



## besty

We are just using the condom at the moment as we didnt see any point in me going back on the pill for such a short period of time. Yes my afs are back I've had two already as I'm not breastfeeding (I had terrible trouble) it's another story all together. 
Evie sleeps 7:30pm till 7/8 am with a dream feed at 11pm I'm expecting a nightmare baby next haha


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I forgot to add that I have ordered 50 opks from ebay so I can start tracking my cycles for when I do start ttc. We have decided to stick to just condoms so my body can be normally regulated and not influenced by hormonal contraceptions.


----------



## Katy78

Good thing about supplementing is that babies sleep more during the night :).

I love motherhood. My OH is out of work and therefore always there for us. He does a lot so I can have time to myself if I want it. Mostly we just do things together.

I bought around 60 OPKs myself before finding out about my condition and I gave them away after finding out I was pregnant after all. I only got to use three tests and one more after the positive pregnancy test. So I'll just get some more.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great Katy that your oh is getting to spend time with you both. 
My df works 50 hours a week as a chef so he's out of the house pretty much all day 5 days a week, so I love his days off.


----------



## Katy78

Does he cook at home too? My OH cooks most times, with myself in charge of the chopping (when Jakob allows it of course).


----------



## baileybubs

He does cook at home when he wants to show off to me lol, but I do a lot too. I used to be a chef too, but I like cooking all mg traditional homely kinda foods but he does fancy stuff lol.


----------



## besty

My DH does most of the cooking in our house. He enjoys it. What do you ladies do for work?


----------



## purplespecs

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm WTT number 2 in April next year :) According to my ticker, only 4 days before Baileybubs! Nice to 'meet' you all :)


----------



## Katy78

Hey purplespecs, welcome. 

besty, I work for a pharmaceutical company. It's a stressful job but my biggest problem is an annoying boss. So I'm quite enjoying my year off. Though I took Jakob to the office today and treated my co-workers to coffee and cake. What do you do for a living?


----------



## baileybubs

Good evening ladies.

Welcome purplespecs! Your little boy is beautiful! How are you finding losing your baby weight (just looking at your ticker). I lost the initial "bulk" and went down 2 stone (mainly weight of baby, placenta etc) and I'm stuck now!! Ideally I want to lose another stone but every time I try to exercise my LG has other ideas!! I even bought myself a wii fit but never get on it lol! 
How did you find your pregnancy and birth? Are you breastfeeding or formula?

Katy sounds like you have a good job. Have you managed to get good mat pay? My company are poop and only pay statutory mat pay but we are managing somehow.

Besty I am support worker for adults with learning disabilities and I am starting to volunteer as a Befriender for Age Uk whilst I'm on mat leave because I'd love to work for either Age UK or Alzheimer's Society once I've had my children. 
What do you do?
What was your struggle with breastfeeding if you don't mind me asking? I tried for 3 days, and in a way now wish I had continued expressing but Emilia just didn't seem to be able to latch! Even the midwives said that there are some babies that just can't manage it. Plus I strangely seem to have a problem getting milk from my right breast, but my left was fine lol!!

Dizzy how did you find having a newborn and a toddler? Are you using any contraception or just condoms until you start ttc?


----------



## besty

Hi purplespecs 

I am a registered childminder I'm taking 8months maternity leave before going back to work. I only get stat maternity pay as well. It's hard to live on such little money but we are managing it somehow. 

My struggle with breast feeding (going to be long I'm sure)
I started out bf and thinking I was doing really well it was only when I started getting really sore nipples that I realised I needed help! I went to breast feeding clinic and they said we were doing everything right and couldn't work out why I was so sore. I was crying all the time and dreaded feeling and when your sore 3 hours come round quickly! I had 5 different people check Evie's tongue and said she wasn't tongue tied. I saw so many people who were trying to help me get the latch right and I listened to everything they told me but I was still so sore! I then got mastitis and felt so ill and yes I was still crying telling my husband I just wanted to feel normal again (I was determined not to give up) on my 4th visit to bf clinic and the 6th person to check Evie's tongue we discovered she was infact tongue tied. (She was 4 weeks by now) To have it clipped on the Nhs was over a week and a half wait so we paid privately. I was hoping this would solve our problems (little did I know I had now developed trush in my nipples) the doctors told me to start expressing to let my nipples heal I couldn't express enough for every feed so I had to combi feed. I expressed for a week went back to docs and she told me to express for a few more days as my nipples were still bruised. Went I tried to feed again Evie got frustrated as she had got use to the bottle and not having to work for her milk so I decided I wouldn't stress us both out and I just carried on expressing I stopped when Evie was 12 weeks. I still wish I was able to bf but it just wasn't meant to be! 

How was everyone's pregnancies and labours?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats a shame besty after all that hard work, but they do say that any amount of breastmilk is great for baby anyway. I think for my next baby if we struggle breastfeeding again I will express and feed expressed breast milk rather than formula. I hate the smell of it lol!!

My pregnancy was ok, not one of these brilliant ones, but not as bad as I have heard some can be! I didnt have any ms which was great! But I had lots of aching and pain instead. From 16 weeks I had really bad hip pain and had to sleep on an air mattress lol, was hilarious watching me try to get up off it according to my df!! I had to finish work at 32 weeks coz my job is a physical one and I just couldnt hack any more! I also had a big bleed at 20 weeks which terrified me as I had a miscarriage 2 months before this pregnancy. And I also ended up with high blood pressure and possible pre-eclampsia which is why eventually I was induced the day before she was due.
Her birth was horrible though, I'd love to be one of those people who could say labour isnt that bad but mine wasnt nice. They broke my waters when I was only 1cm (that was very painful!!) and then put me on a drip so I couldnt move which upset me as I had wanted an active birth. They told me as soon as I was put on the drip that I should have the epidural but I said no as I had wanted to try to cope but after an hour on the drip I couldnt cope!! It was like one long neverending contraction and whenever I got into a slighlty less painful position the midwives kept making me move because I was on monitors for babys heartbeat.
Once I had the epidural I was great lol!! 14 hours later and they told me I was fully dilated, so I started pushing. An hour later nothing was happening, they told me I wasnt pushing hard enough, then a doctor examined me because babys heartrate was dropping so were going to use forceps. They then said that I wasnt fully dilated and baby was back to back so couldnt use forceps and they then whisked me away for an emergency c section.
The c section itself was fine, I wasnt bothered by it, it was a little hectic coz it was rushed but I just wanted her out safely so I didnt care. 
They managed to numb me too much though and my left arm was numb and I couldnt hold her until 10 hours after she was born, and I was very sick for a while afterwards too and was throwing up, so df had to feed her and I couldnt try breastfeeding or expressing til the next day.

But despite all that I would do it all over again in a heartbeat and cant wait to have my next baby, its totally worth it.

Sorry for the long rambling story lol!!!


----------



## besty

Oh sounds like a really sap army birth but main thing is your lo arrived safely. 

My pregnancy was ok I didn't have ms. Only time I was sick was if I drank a fizzy drink so I stayed away from them. I had the most horrendous heartburn and a ate Rennes like they were going out of fashion. I was very uncomfortable too as Evie had long legs and she decided the best place for them was under my ribs ouch!!

I started getting mild contractions on my due date 15th feb I had them all eve and then in the morning they stopped :wacko: I had nothing all day on the sat but come Sunday eve about 7:30pm the contractions started again and I had them all night and all day on the Monday by 4pm I decided I would go to the hospital and get checked. The midwife told me I hadn't even started dilating :dohh: I got home at 4:45pm and at 5pm my contractions started getting stronger. By 9pm I had to start breathing through them. At 11:30pm I decided to head to the hospital. When I got checked I was 4cm :happydance: I got into the birth pool and stayed in there for 4hours before the midwife asked me to get out to check me by now I was only 5cm :wacko: I got back into the pool and with the next contraction my waters went I stayed in the pool for another hour and I was so tired by now that the midwife wanted me to get out and give me a some pethadine so I could hopefully dose through the contractions. The midwife also checked me again it was now 5am I was 8 cm. half hour went by and I felt I needed to push I was checked again and I was 9cm but the lip of my cervix was stuck in baby's head from 5:30am till 7:10am I had to try and not push as I was still 9cm but at 7:10 I was ready to push I pushed and pushed 40mins went by and my yellow bump turned pink I was so happy to have my baby girl in my arms :) I felt like the luckiest lady alive. I didn't have any tears (yes I'm one of those lady's who had a great labour and everything went to plan) I was very relived to see Evie had a full head of hair and as they say heart burn means hair in my case it was true!! 

I would love to see everyone's first pics you're Los 
Attached is the first ever picture of Evie
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats a lovely birth story hun! And I agree with the old wives tale too coz I was drinking bottles of gaviscon by the end and my Emilia has loads of hair!

Here's my first pic of her, she looks exactly like her dad lol

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1288_zps34aae4d9.jpg


----------



## purplespecs

Hey everyone :)

My weight loss is going really well so far, i've joined Slimming World and have lost 1 stone 1.5lbs in 4 weeks :D 

I didn't have the easiest pregnancy or labour... I developed obstetric cholestasis at 28 weeks and then pre-eclampsia at 35 weeks. I was induced at 36+6 due to my blood pressure being dangerously high. Daniel's birth was slightly traumatic as my contractions were coming back to back straight away with no break in between them. He got distressed very quickly and had to have the clip on his head to monitor him which meant I couldn't have the active birth I wanted. I asked for an epidural but was told it was too early to have one so they gave me diamorphine instead... then 44 mins later he was born - with assistance from ventouse and a 2nd degree tear! That was the only good thing about his labour was that it was quick - 3 hours and 35 mins from having the pessary inserted. But the diamorphine put me and Daniel out of it for the next 24 hours, I was sky high and so was Daniel. He wouldn't feed properly for the first few days and became very jaundiced, so I chose to formula feed him. That coupled with medication I was taking made it the best choice for both of us.

Then the saga continues... I was kept in hospital for 5 days due to my blood pressure still being sky high and during that time I wasn't given any compression stockings or anything so surprise surprise - at 2 weeks postnatal I was admitted to A&E with a pulmonary embolism (blood clots in my lungs). Fast forward to now... I'm still taking warfarin and will be until at least this August. And i've been told if I ever pregnant again that I will have to have Clexane injections throughout my next pregnancy. All of these contributing factors is making me a little scared of TTC number 2, but Daniel is worth every second of it and I would hate for him to be an only child.

So... essay over! You now know a bit more about me and I look forward to waiting it out with you ladies :)


----------



## baileybubs

Your story sounds a bit similar to mine birth-wise purplespecs. I had to have the clexane for a while after giving birth and was on labetelol for 6 weeks after as my blood pressure never really came back down again. They have let me stop taking it now but I have another appointment to check my bp on Friday and if its even slightly higher than last time I will have to go back on the tablets I think. So fingers crossed its gone back down not up!
Sorry you had such a traumatic birth. Emilia had to have the head clip monitor too. I was gutted I couldn't have an active birth but she arrived safely so that's all that matters.

And well done on the weight loss! So many people I know keep telling me how good slimming world is and I'd love to try it, but there isn't a meeting I could attend as I always have Emilia in the evenings and mornings when they run in my area!!


----------



## Bumblebeee

Hello, I had my daughter in November and I am waiting to ttc #2 aswell. If my boyfriend had his way, we'd have been trying months ago but I'm waiting to feel half normal again before I carry another baby. I have separated stomach muscles and wake up every morning with back pain so I'm hoping it'll go away by Christmas, which is when I'm thinking of ntnp or not cause too much trouble during my next pregnancy. Plus my daughter is such a good baby that I'm sure #2 will be a Demon!!! Are you scared of labour this time around? First time around you go in blind so it's easy to be quite relaxed about the whole thing, but now an know what to expect, it makes me a little edgy. Especially as I had quite a difficult birth due to a posterior baby and then she decided to get stuck in the birth canal. Just curious too, any team yellow mums going to find out the sex next time around? I was team yellow on my daughter and I will definitely be team yellow on the next as it was such an amazing feeling to be surprised by my baby's gender. The midwife asked me in the throws of labour what I was having and my reply was 'you'll know before I will!!' I loved being team yellow!
Ps. I also drank Gaviscon like it was going out of fashion and my daughter was born with a mop of long dark hair!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi bumblebee and welcome!!

I feel the same as you, my daughter is so content and happy that I am convinced number 2 will be a devil lol, but I am willing to take that risk anyway coz it wont change how much I will love him/her. Will be a challenge with Emilia only being 1-2 years old as well I can imagine!!
Emilia was also posterior but we didnt know until they tried to get forceps on her head, and she also got stuck in the birth canal. They said I wasnt fully dilated after all my pushing that there was a rim around my cervix so her head was a little bit through but had got stuck!! So when they took me for the c section they had to yank her out the other way, was a weird feeling!!!

I keep saying I will ntnp after April next year but I can guarantee I wont, I have already got my opks through the post and used one this morning haha!! Not because I want to try yet coz I know I need to wait for my scar to heal for at least the next 7-9 months, but just so I can track my cycles. By the time it comes to April I will be so in tune with my cycle I'll be able to tell what time I ovulate let alone what day hahaha :rofl: 

So I used an opk at 11.30am (always found that was a good time for me when ttc first time) but it was stark blank, so to me I have either already ovulated or its not going to happen for at least another few days. Which is odd because I am sure I am feeling O pains on both sides. Maybe its just pains related to my scar healing, but I am sure its not coz the pains are just above my legs. Hmmm we shall see.

Ok so I thought I would help myself get through every month by reminding myself of something I would not be able to do if I were pregnant (as well as being able to eat pate lol) because sometimes I feel like I cant wait to be pregnant again. So this month the thing I am doing is going out for my best friends 30th birthday. I haven't seen him for ages (almost a year I think) but we went to school together and we are those type of friends who can go ages without speaking and then just pick up where we left off. So what can all of you ladies do this month that you wouldn't be able to do if you were pregnant again already?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I wasnt team yellow myself but I can imagine how exciting it would be, I am just far too impatient. 
I was convinced I was team blue to the point that I felt if I remained team yellow it would feel weird to find out at birth that I had a girl lol, so I decided to find out. Which was good coz it did take me a fair few weeks to change my thinking from team blue to team pink. Not that I minded either way, I was just convinced that I was carrying a boy lol!!
I will most likely find out what team I am again for number 2, mainly as we currently live in a 2 bed house and I think if we are team blue we will need to look at moving. If we are team pink again then I would have the girls sharing a room.


----------



## Bumblebeee

Our births sound similar, only I didn't need a C-sec, although a midwife had gone to phone an ambulance for me as I was in a birthing centre (midwife led - no docs) to send me to the nearest hospital for one. I managed to get her out using the hip trick, which is not supposed to be practised anymore, thankfully my midwife was willing to break the rules. She obviously knew what she was doing though coz 5 mons later, my daughter popped out. Did Emilia have a cone shaped head from it? My daughter had a big cone shaped bump on her head at birth, but it went down by the next morning. I was also convinced that I was having a boy, going by the old wives' tales and mother's intuition and all that - how wrong was I??! The plan was for the midwife to wrap the baby up in a towel, hand her to my partner and for him to reveal the gender to me but my partner was a quivering mess and the baby had to go straight on to me for kangaroo cuddles as she was a lovely shade of lilac. But when the midwife did tell me what I'd had I couldn't believe it! I almost called her a liar lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I dont think I 100% believed the scan that told us her gender, even though the sonographer showed me the "potty" shot that clearly looked like lady bits lol. I kept saying "you never know she could turn out to be a he" lol. 
If you look at the pic i put on here of her when she was first born you can just see that her head goes slightly kind of pointed like a cone at the back. She also had a little ridge like bump across her forehead, I'm guessing thats where she was getting stuck at my cervix and why her heartrate started dropping!!

Wow I would have been panicking if I had been at a birthing centre, I had that option but my blood pressure didnt allow for it anyway. 
Our local birthing centre has double beds so your partner can stay overnight too. Which annoyed me coz I was at the other hospital for 3 nights in a shared ward where I got no sleep and I couldnt walk to get to my daughter in the night lol, I really could have done with having a double bed and df being there with me lol!!


----------



## purplespecs

I found out the gender at the 20 week scan and I think I'll do the same again this time. I'm far too impatient to wait!! I have to admit I loved finding out early, for me it felt like I bonded with him as soon as I could give him a name and pick out some little boys clothes.

Is anyone wanting a particular gender for number 2? I keep going back and forwards... part of me would like a girl so that I have one of each (we only plan on 2 children) and the other half says it would be so much easier to have a little boy as we already have everything. Either way I would just be happy with a healthy baby, but we will be finding out the sex as soon as we can!


----------



## baileybubs

For me I'd love a little boy next time, however I never had a sister and would love for Emilia to have a little sister to bond/fight with lol!!! But we also plan on having at least 3 kids so it doesn't matter really. And like you say as long as baby is happy and health.


----------



## Katy78

Hey girls. We just got back from a trip to the capital city. I got a haircut and my OH minded the baby. Then we had a nice lunch. Jakob was amazing, didn't give us any trouble.

So much to comment... Going through the posts one at a time.

Regarding my job. Yes, I do have a good job, with a big, successful firm. I have a great boss (not my immediate boss - she's a dragon) and she's been giving me stimulation (extra money for successful employees) for the last 6 months, thus raising my maternity pay to higher than my normal pay check.

Baby weight. I'm lucky enough not to have gained any extra weight. I went straight back to my pre pregnancy weight (I'm petite). But my OH said jut today that I'm going to need at least 6 months to get back to normal downstairs - I guess it's not as tight as it used to be.

besty, I'm sorry you had to go through so much trying to breastfeed. 
My pregnancy was amazing, had one scare though. I bled a bit in my 14th week. It was caused by DTD though. I had a fast easy birth but had an episiotomy.


----------



## Katy78

Continuing. I'm on my cell phone and am having problems writing a longer post.

Welcome, bumblebee. Congrats on your little one.
I found out about my baby's gender at nuchal translucency scan. But boy were they wrong... They said it was a girl but the morphology scan at 20 weeks revealed a boy. We kind of wanted a girl but didn't mind at all. We were just happy to have a healthy baby. And of course we wouldn't trade him for the world!
We would like a girl next time but it would also be nice if the sibling could wear Jacob's clothes after him and they could share a room.


----------



## Katy78

And here's my birth story and one of my baby's first pics.

I started feeling contractions on Sunday morning and nothing much progressed. Wasn't more than a mild menstruation pain every 20 - 40 min, not getting stronger. But at around midnight, they finally got stronger and closer together. Still I waited. They were getting close together very fast. That started after midnight. In an hour, contractions went from every 9 min to every 4 or even 3 and stronger.
So we went to the hospital.
I was put on CTG which showed the contractions. It went extremely fast from there. They checked my cervix (3 cm dilated) gave me an enema, broke my waters and the active phase started. That took like only a half an hour. No time for drugs at all! I dilated to 8 cm in no time at all. It was painful but so fast that I wouldn't mind going through it again any day if it was like that!
He had to be put under UV light for a night but it was ok in the end.

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/DSC_0191-1.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Aw such a lovely pic!! I didn't think they still gave enemas to women in labour. Although apparently I didn't need one cause I did what all women fear and pooped on the table lol!!! But I really didn't care lol.

So why do all you ladies want a small age gap between babies? For me I want 3-4 children, and I am 30 already so for me a lot if it is timing. But also I think it will be great having little ones similar ages, coz there's a bigger gap between me and my brother and consequently we aren't very close.


----------



## Katy78

They give enemas here (Slovenia). You can refuse though.

I want to TTC again so soon because I'll be 35 next month and I'm expecting problems conceiving again. So we really shouldn't waste any time.


----------



## purplespecs

I would like my children close in age because my mum had me and my 2 sisters very close in age (3 under 3 and a half!) and we have such a close relationship. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact we were into the same things at the same time. DH and his brother are 7 years apart and have such a different relationship. Plus I kind of want to get all the nappies and sleepless nights over with in one go, rather than go through it all again a few years after they stopped!


----------



## Katy78

Continuing. I'm on my cell phone and am having problems writing a longer post.

Welcome, bumblebee. Congrats on your little one.
I found out about my baby's gender at nuchal translucency scan. But boy were they wrong... They said it was a girl but the morphology scan at 20 weeks revealed a boy. We kind of wanted a girl but didn't mind at all. We were just happy to have a healthy baby. And of course we wouldn't trade him for the world!
We would like a girl next time but it would also be nice if the sibling could wear Jacob's clothes after him and they could share a room.


----------



## besty

Bumblebee that post made me laugh about wanting to call the midwife a liar. I was team yellow and the surprise at the end was totally amazing an I would definitely be team yellow again for #2. I had a feeling I was carrying a girl and I was right everyone else had convinced themselves I was carrying a boy and I would say no no it's a girl! 

Baileybubs what a gorgeous first picture. I keep looking back at the photos from hospital and just cannot believe how quickly time is going. I sorted all Evie's clothes out today her 0-3 months have gone in the loft and her wardrobe is now filled with 3-6months (she was in tiny baby when born so I'm shocked that she's getting so big so quickly) 

What did everyone's babies weigh at birth? The midwife told me at my 38 week appointment baby was going to be an 8lber and Evie was born a small 6lb 14oz. How big did everyone get by 40 weeks? I had quite a small neat bump


----------



## besty

Wow my phone wasn't showing any posts from today so just read them all! I would like a small age gap because between me and one of my sisters there is a 20month age gap and we are so close and between my husband and his brother is a 19month age gap and they are like best friends. I am happy with either sex next only want one more baby. My husband is desperate for a boy and said if we have another girl we have to try again haha I've told him no way I only want 2! 

Katy what a gorgeous photo


----------



## baileybubs

Emilia was in tiny baby clothes at first too, but I think that was more to do with different brand clothes sizes than her size as she was 7lb 6oz. I was just bump besty! I only gaine weight for the bump, I looked a little like when an actress wears a false bump lol! By the end I had a huuuuuge bump though. I was measuring higher on fundal height so they expected her to be big but she was average. She is now fitting well in 0-3 month but it won't be long before she goes up a size.


----------



## paradise

Hi ladies,
It also took me about 1 year to get pregnant - was successful on Clomid. So I would like to start end of this year to have a 2014 baby. Although I have learned that I can plan all I want, but life may have other plans...


----------



## Katy78

Hey paradise. Your baby is only two days older than mine. A boy? I was on clomid too when I got pregnant.

I had to use a converter to see how much your babies weighed. Mine was 2860g which is 6.30 lbs. My bump was tiny.


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome paradise!

I know what you mean about plans and life! I think that's why I want to start ttc as soon as I can, coz you just never know what will happen and how long it will take so I don't want to leave it longer only to then have problems and find I've run out of time and left it to late.

Lol, thank you for converting that for us Katy!

I have no idea what's going on with my cycle at the minute after taking that stupid cerazette! I wish I had just stuck to condoms! My plan was to take the mini pill until Christmas then condoms until April 2014 then start ttc, but after the negative effects of the mini pill I stopped it. I was bleeding for 17 days with taking it, I stopped bleeding 9 days ago and the first day of my AF was May 17th so essentially it could come anytime from tomorrow.


----------



## purplespecs

Daniel was 6lb 9oz born (3 weeks and a day early) and I was huge! My bump was consistently measuring 3 weeks ahead on fundal height and at the 20 week scan I was told Daniel was on the 98th centile. He's now huge and is currently wearing 6-9m clothes! I took bump photos most weeks so I've attached my 5 week (not) bump and 36 week bump (taken 2 days before I went into hospital).
 



Attached Files:







Belly comparison.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## besty

Wow what a lovely bump. I will attach one of mine at the end of my post.

Hi and welcome paradise it took us 11months to conceive and I'm hoping when we TTC again it won't be quite so long but like you say we can plan but it will never happen how we want it too. 

Thank you for converting I'm awful with weight unless its in lbs and oz
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Katy78

Cute bumps!
Here's mine at 17 weeks and 39 weeks (those are same jeans).

We're off to the coast for the weekend, I'll see you all when we get back. Have a great weekend.

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/DSC_0120.jpg

https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/219246b0-ed22-4e9b-a6d2-212ec13e204b.jpg


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Can I join you? My little man is nearly 4 weeks old and already I'm thinking about number 2. Dh and I are 14 months apart from our siblings and we're hoping for a similar age gap with our kids. We're hoping to start ttc again towards the end of the year. I had two mc before josh was born so I'm painfully aware that it could take longer than expected for a healthy pregnancy. I miss the pregnancy boards terribly and am so glad there is a wtt board. I'm so excited to be preggers again - even with all the heart burn and morning sickness!!


----------



## Kiwi2307

Another one to join you, but slightly different situation. Our little girl was born on 15/2/13 but my wife carried her and we will be TTC with me this time fingers crossed next month when we clarify with our donor (we are away in my fertile window so may just miss out:dohh:)

I sometimes think we are mad trying so early as my OH caught on her first cycle, but ever the pessimist me is adament I will take longer.

Hi to all.


----------



## baileybubs

Have a great time on the coast katy, and wow you had such a tiny bump!! And I'm very jealous of your slim figure!!

Welcome mannymoo, I had a mmc as well so I feel the same about thinking it will take longer, not necessarily to concieve, but to have a healthy pregnancy. 
When are you thinking of ttc or are you going to ntnp? How was your pregnancy and birth? And congratulations!

And welcome kiwi! Will you be ttc soon then hun? Congratulations to you and your wife! If you dont mind me asking, is it expensive to use a sperm donor? And will you be using the same one?


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry just re-read that kiwi and notice you mention that you will start ttc next month lol.
Have you been tracking your cycles?


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi ladies. I'm not ttc. Anytime soon. But when I read Bailey's first post I wanted to respond. On November 18th 2011 I was induced with my first daughter. The day before my due date I ended up having an emcs on my due date. The doctors never told me how long to wait to try again. Well five months later I got my second bfp. So I got pregnant when dd1 was only four months. Went to the same doctors and they never once told me anything bad could happen. So I don't now y they told u a year and that this stuff could happen.I went on to have a healthy baby dd2. I had her by a scheduled c section. And I can say I healed alot better this time and my scar looks a million times better too. Bit my whole reason for posting is that if u feel like u want to ttc sooner than I would say go for it. My babies r only 13 months 3 days apart. Dd1 was born 11/19/11 n dd2 was born 12/22/12


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for that bbygurl. I've seen different views on whether its safe or not to get pregnant so soon after a c section. My doctor told me a year is best, but ideally 18 months (there's no way I'd wait that long!). I am dying to start ttc again, it's strange how different people are given different advice!! 
It's good to hear a positive story though about having 2 c sections so close together, thank you!


----------



## bbygurl719

Your so welcome. If I could I would be ttc already but our situation right now we can't by in five years I plan on having two close again. Whether I get my vbac or another c section.


----------



## Firefox

Hi all, I'd like to join you!

I could have written some of the posts in this thread! 

A little about me, I'm currently wtt#3. I am blessed with two lo's: DS1 is 20months and DS2 is 6months old. It took over 2 years to conceive DS1 (ovarian drilling and clomid did the trick :) ) & DS 2 was conceived naturally (never went on bc after DS1) both little miracles :cloud9:

I've got pcos and don't ovulate regularly at all (I think I may have been super lucky and caught the 2 times that I have!!!) I am super lucky to have my two boys & never ever dreamed i'd be in the position of wanting another baby but I absolutely do! My dh doesn't want to have another so I've got some work to do there but I hope that I can convince him it would be a good thing to try :) I'm currently on micronor bcp. No idea when to come off it and see what happens...

I hope my post will give hope to those who had problems ttc#1 that #2 can happen :flower:


----------



## besty

I hope you are all hvinh a lovely weekend ladies and looking forward to Father's Day tomorrow. What have you all got planned? We are just going to have a quiet day in just the three of us and I'm going to cook a roast dinner. 

I've had a super busy few days so looking forward to a relaxing eve tonight and relaxing day tomorrow. 

All I seem to be able to think about at the moment is being pregnant again I really miss my bump and cannot wait to do it all again


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome Firefox! When are you WTT til or does that depend on whether you can get dh's approval? 
How was your pregnancy and labour this time? 

Besty I know what you mean, all I seem to think about is getting pregnant again, even though I know I need to give my body the break and let my scar heal. It will be April before we know it though I'm sure!
Me and df are gonna go visit my parents tomorrow but otherwise nothing much planned.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey everyone,

How are you all doing? My df is killing me lol, he keeps saying he cant wait to ttc again and last night he rubbed my belly and said he missed my bump argh!!1 You and me both fella lol!!


----------



## besty

Hey we are doing well :) hope you are too. 

Ahh your df sounds like my DH he's desperate to try again now!!! He said the other day I just have to tell him when to stop using the condoms! I miss my bump too! I had my friend over this morning she's 34 weeks preg and I could see her tummy moving when baby was kicking and it made me miss being pregnant even more!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless! It's weird really coz when I was pregnant I kept saying I wouldn't miss it much lol!


----------



## Firefox

baileybubs said:


> Welcome Firefox! When are you WTT til or does that depend on whether you can get dh's approval?
> How was your pregnancy and labour this time?

Hiya baileybubs, yeah it depends on whether can get dh's approval, which is looking very unlikely going by the conversation we had last night :( Have you thought how many children you would like/ have you and your df agreed? It must be soo hard not to just go for it now if he is really keen! 

My pregnancy and labour were good, I was really sick until 25weeks with ds1 and this time around it was 15weeks so alot better! Not many other problems other than tiredness looking after a toddler and being preggers was really hard! Labour was good too, I gave birth after being in hospital 2 hours. Total labour was about 6hours which was about the same time as DS1. I think I slept through alot of the early contractions with ds1!


----------



## baileybubs

I think my df would have a whole football team of kids if he could lol! But I would like 3 or 4, I'd even say 5 lol, would all depend how I'm coping and age, job etc. It is really hard not ttc or NTNP when df is so keen! I'm just too scared about increases risks with having a c section. There's mixed reviews about it really but I wanna play it safe. 

Aw that's a shame you oh doesn't want any more Firefox. Do you think he'll change his mind? Has he said why he doesn't want anymore?


----------



## besty

Was wondering if u made a secret group on Facebook those ladies who have it would you be interested? We can wait it out and post (find it harder to go on bnb) as I use my phone most of the time let me know if you want to join and what your names are and I will add you :)


----------



## baileybubs

I would join, I'm already in one group that started from bnb and has then moved to fb lol.


----------



## besty

Same here and I find the group so helpful :) what's your name and profile pic and I will make the group tomorrow and add you x


----------



## bbygurl719

I know I posted in her about not ttc soon but I would like to join to as I'm wtt until late 2016 or 2017 for #3 for me. #4 that I'll b raising and #6 for she. My name is Amanda Kemp and my pic is of my 19 month old sitting on edge of pool with her back to camera in a purple tank top.


----------



## bbygurl719

#6 for dh ***


----------



## besty

Bbygurl I can't seem to find you on fb my name is Katie cobb and I've got the same profile pic as I have on here see if you can add me then I can add you to the group


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies :wave: bailey thanks for the invite, I can't wait to try I love peeing on sticks and I loved being pregnant it will be great to see if it will be a little bro or sis for Leo..x


----------



## mannymoo

I'm so glad there are other crazy people wanting another baby so soon. I thought there was something wrong with me!!

Bailey my pregnancy wasn't great - ms until 16 weeks, hospitalized for a major bleed at 25 weeks and then monitored for pre term labour from then on. And let's not forget the heartburn, aching hips and lack of sleep towards the end. But I loved it nonetheless and can't wait to start all over again!!

A few questions for those further ahead... When did your pp bleeding stop and when did you start dtd again? Also for those bf'ing, when did your first af arrive? I'm planning on not taking any bcp and just trusting that my body will let me know when it's ready to start again.

Cheryl how is little Leo? When are you going to try for #2?


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome Cheryl! Hope you and leo are good today. Is he still sleeping well?

Manny moo wow sounds like you had a hard pregnancy Hun! I don't know if I'll be much help with your questions coz I am not BFing (she wouldn't latch at all!) but I got my AF exactly 6 weeks pp. however I also started taking the cerazette that day and I don't know if that was just coincidence or what started the bleeding coz it then continued for 19 days!! Stupid contraception lol! Needless to say we have decided to forget all types of hormonal contraception now and we will just use condoms til about Xmas then NTNP til April.
My pp bleeding had stopped at about 3 weeks, I had a c section though so I don't know if that makes any difference. Then we started dtd at about 5 weeks pp just before the bleeding started again lol! To be honest we have only dtd a handful of times since her birth anyway.


----------



## Katy78

Hey.
Welcome to all the new girls - mannymoo, Kiwi2307, bbygurl719 and Firefox.

Firefox, awesome that you got pregnant naturally right after the first LO! I'm hoping the same for myself. I'm hoping my period returns about 6 months after birth so I don't miss any opportunities. And I hope it doesn't stay away too long. But I can't tell my body to do what I want when I want it so I'll have to be patient.

besty, Father's day kind of went past us. We don't really celebrate it here. I hope you all had a good one (fathers, too ;).
As for missing my bump, of course I do. But I must say that I've gotten used to not being pregnant and am less impatient at the moment.

mannymoo, my pp bleeding stopped after 5 weeks. I'm exclusively breastfeeding and no sign of AF yet.


----------



## besty

I've made a closed fb group title 'wtt for another rainbow baby' feel free to join ladies :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah join us ladies! I do come on bnb a lot but on busy days or when Emilia isn't in a good mood I tend to go on fb and not on here coz it's easier sometimes.


----------



## bbygurl719

Besty I add u on FB...


----------



## mannymoo

I can't find the FB group. Besty if I add you as a friend can you sign me up too?


----------



## winterbeauty

Hi Girls, can I join?
My Miracle daughter was born in September after 7yrs of TTC, and im 28 this year we have decided to wait and TTC until I have lost some of my weight again, and after xmas, meaning DD will be 2 years atleast when I have another baby.

Fingers crossed for us all :)

Sam x


----------



## Katy78

Congratulations for your miracle baby girl, winterbeauty/Sam!
Did you conceive naturally or by IUI/IVF?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies how are we all?

I'm so glad to say that today AF finally returned! So now I can start tracking my cycles again! Then in 6 months NTNP and then 3 more months til ttc!


----------



## Katy78

Good for you, baileybubs!
No sign of AF for me yet.
We're doing well. Jakob had his first dose of vaccines last week and he took it very well. No fever or other side effects.
I have an X-ray scan of my teeth on 4 September so we'll probably start NTNP/TTC right after that.


----------



## baileybubs

I've just had a dental x ray lol! Got some teeth to take out that suffered during pregnancy!

I think the cerazette might still have messed my cycles so it will probably take a few months to settle again. I'm just glad AF has actually returned!


----------



## bbygurl719

Wow Bailey u are so close I'm kinda jealous lol. I can't start until my two babies r in school or about to be in school and little does my dh know I'm broody already.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. I had my six week check up today and my obgyn has cleared us to ttc as soon as I start I start getting af/ovulating again. I think we will just be ntnp from the start and actively ttc after Christmas. So excited. 

Good call re the dental X-rays. My teeth took a hit during pregnancy. Going to set up an appointment this week.


----------



## baileybubs

Wow I love how your obgyn has okayed it so soon for you mannymoo! I hate it when I keep hearing people say it should be 1 year, yeah it's good to rest your body etc but I don't think it's completely necessary to wait that long. Maybe that's just me though. I know I do actually have to wait about a year though due to my c section.

Can't wait to get started!!

Bbygurl I will be the same as you I think, once we have number 2 we will be waiting until they are at least in school a couple if years til we ttc number 3.


----------



## bbygurl719

I don't want to wait anymore lol. But daddy doesn't want anymore right now. Plus we live with my mom right now and there is no room for more lol. Both my 19 month old n six month sleep in with us. After we get back from our camping trip next Monday she will be putting her in her big girl bed again. And than teach six month old to sleep in crib.


----------



## besty

Hey all how are we doing? I've found out today that I am actually pregnant :) Evie's going to be a big sister


----------



## baileybubs

Yay congratulations Besty!!! Were you ttc or happy accident?


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats besty was it an oopsie or were u trying?x


----------



## Katy78

Congrats besty!

We're doing fine here. Started Jakob on solids and he loves it. We started NTNP. Well, almost. We went from condoms to using the pullout method. OH wants to wait till the end of the month and that's fine by me. No AF yet. Stocked up on OPKs and HPTs so I'm ready.

How are you girls?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good Katy u hav ur sticks at the ready well today I'm 16dpo and no sign of af or BFP I'm totally gutted just want the witch to come so My cycles are regular for ttc in jan. x


----------



## Teilana

A little late to the party, but we will be TTC #1 in June 2014.


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats besty! Well done to you. I'm still waiting for some sort of cycle to appear. LO is almost sleeping through the night and just started one bottle of formula during the day (the rest is boob) so I'm sure af will be visiting sometime soon and then ttc will begin. Can't wait to join you. Xx


----------



## divinelove

Hi gorgeous ladies :hugs:

Can I join the group??? :flower:
We're TTC as of feb next year 

The countdown is on!!!!! :dust:

Help me survive the wait!!!! Would love to join the FB group if possible too :hug: 
xoxoxoxooxoxxo


----------



## CherylC3

Of course. Xx

Hey manny look at us we will be ttc budies again. Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies! Can I join?


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome teilana, divinelove and angelbaby! The more the merrier I say!

So what's everyone's stories? I'll sum up me for the newbies

Name: Bailey
Age: 30
Partner: fiancé age 25 (toy boy lol)
Any children: Emilia born 5th April 2013 (5 months old now)
Starting ttc: January 2014
Reasons for WTT: c section scar to heal, getting back to work for a while before going on mat leave again!
Reasons for TTC soon: wanting a small age gap, also wanting 3 children in total and ain't getting any younger lol!
Current contraception: condoms or good old pullout method combined with cycle tracking

Mannymoo yay for your LO sleeping through the night, hope your cycles kick in again soon and don't leave you wondering! We are still using condoms around fertile time and I hate them! But I don't trust df with pullout method sometimes coz he would love us to be ttc already!

Cheryl how strange?? Maybe you haven't O'd yet then? My cycles have been a bit random too since I had Emilia.


----------



## Teilana

Name: Amanda
Age: 26
Partner: DH 26
Any children: Just our furbaby Odie.
Starting ttc: June 2014
Reasons for WTT: purchase of our first house, not wanting a baby close to Christmas
Reasons for TTC soon: crazy broody! and not getting any easier
Current contraception: evra patch. picked up my last 3 months yesterday!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies! Thank you!

Name: Jeanine
Age: 25
Partner: DH 28
Any children: My almost 22 month old daughter.
Starting ttc: Hopefully somewhere between mid to end 2014 (still need to talk to DH)
Reasons for WTT: purchase of our first house together, finances.
Reasons for TTC soon: I am so broody and want a smallish age gap.
Current contraception: Qlaira, only hormonal contraception that works for me. Been on it for 8 months now and no problems so far.


----------



## CherylC3

Name: Cheryl
Age: 27
Partner: DH:39
Any children: baby Leo 5 months old
Starting ttc: in jan 2014
Reasons for WTT: want to go back to work first and section scar to heal and booked a family holiday in may 
Reasons for TTC soon: I'm so broody loving every bit of Leo and being a parent just want a wee bro or sis for him so there's not a big age gap.
Current contraception: well I was using OPKs lol I kno so stupid so I'm currently waiting on af which was due sun with bfns so I'm in limbo

P.s when af comes it will be condoms


----------



## bbygurl719

Name: Amanda
Age: 24
partner: dh 33
Any children:step daughter 8 n my girls Ella 22 months n Angel 9 months
Reason for wtt: waiting for youngest to be about to go to school or in school n dhs two older kids to be grown.


----------



## divinelove

Name: Nikki :flower:
Age: 35
I have one gorgeous son. He is 14 months, still breastfeeding and no end in sight! (typical boy LOL) :haha:
Husband age: 36

Reason for WTT: :baby: Would like my son to be a little more independent from me first so he isnt in shock when he has to share his mumma! (Thankfully have had no issues with fertility (touch wood) even though I'm in my mid 30's) waiting till Feb next year to try for baby no two :hugs:

Currently doing a preconception program with my naturopath where I aim to get super healthy for pregnancy with all different herbs and supplements- a bit overkill but it worked last time! :cloud9::cloud9:

Previous birth experience: 19 hours of full on labour with no progression. My son was two weeks post dates and was trying to come out brow first (also posterior) so ended up with emergency csection). Would like natural birth next time (if its meant to be but will not stress if I cant as I have a super small pelvis and my son was a big baby which may be the reason his head tilted to the brow first position) 

Trying to get fit (well thinking about it) need a lick up the behind! :rofl:

Cant decide if I want a boy or girl next- would love a little brother for my son but would also love a little girl 

Really happy I found you ladies! Looking forward to our chats :friends:


----------



## mannymoo

Name: Mandy
Age: 35
Partner: DH: 37
Any children: josh is 4 months old
Starting ttc: as soon as cycle returns
Reasons for WTT: currently bf'ing so no real cycle
Reasons for TTC soon: Dh and I are both 13 months apart from our siblings and we want the same for our kids. Also, we want 3 so need to get a move-on. Tick tock...
Current contraception: our 4-month old baby lol ;)

Good to "meet" you all and Cheryl yay for being ttc buddies again! Lets hope we have a smoother ride this time around!


----------



## Kiwi2307

Hello all 


Name: Vikki
Age: 34
Partner: DW 34
Any children: Daughter 7 months old 
Starting ttc: October 2013 cycle (next month eeeeek) 
Reasons for WTT: there are no reasons as my DW carried our first child and I will be carrying our second child.
Reasons for TTC soon: We always wanted a small(ish) age gap and due to my age decided now is the time to ttc number 2 baby
Current contraception: dont need any, its the sperm we need, not avoid :thumbup:


----------



## mannymoo

Vikki hope you don't mind me asking but will you use same doner again? So nice that you both get to experience pregnancy and birth!


----------



## baileybubs

Hello everyone, and so nice to see our little group growing!

Yay for ttc next month kiwi! Will you be using same sperm donor as you did for your dd? If you don't mind me asking! 

What's everyone doing to keep the baby fever at bay? I just have to keep reminding myself of the vbac I hope to have and that if there's less than 18 month gap it might not be possible. Also if I were to go back to work already pregnant they might not be as flexible with me so just keep having to remember that. But I bet by December I will have to really try hard not to NTNP as noone will know if I'm just a little bit pregnant by January lol!


----------



## baileybubs

mannymoo said:


> Vikki hope you don't mind me asking but will you use same doner again? So nice that you both get to experience pregnancy and birth!

Lol, you beat me to it!


----------



## Kiwi2307

mannymoo/baileybubs - indeed we have the same donor on board for number 2. We were going to ttc this month but comittments on his side made it impossible so it all systems go for October. My wife caught first month of trying so the pressure is all on me!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

baileybubs said:


> Hello everyone, and so nice to see our little group growing!
> 
> Yay for ttc next month kiwi! Will you be using same sperm donor as you did for your dd? If you don't mind me asking!
> 
> What's everyone doing to keep the baby fever at bay? I just have to keep reminding myself of the vbac I hope to have and that if there's less than 18 month gap it might not be possible. Also if I were to go back to work already pregnant they might not be as flexible with me so just keep having to remember that. But I bet by December I will have to really try hard not to NTNP as noone will know if I'm just a little bit pregnant by January lol!

Hallo!

At the moment I am trying too loose weight and that keeps me going. Did my first 10km run in three years about three weeks ago. I did it with my DD in the jogger and she got her medal as well. Lol 

I will be having "the talk" with my DH over the weekend and I am super nervous. I will most probably waffle too much. Haha 

I am also hoping for a vbac, but will see when we get there. DH prefers the c-section because we had trouble with my DD and that helped a lot that I didn't put her into labour stress, but he is supporting me in my decision anyway. I hope the fact that we talked about baby names and types of labour would help him come around the idea of having another baby.


----------



## Katy78

Name: Katja
Age: 35
Partner: OH almost 35
Any children: boy, 6 months next week
Starting ttc: as soon as my cycles return
Reasons for WTT: no cycles yet due to breastfeeding.
Reasons for TTC soon: we really want one more baby, girl this time if possible, if not, we'll be delighted to have another boy. And we need to TTC soon due to medical reasons - I have high FSH so we need another miracle.
Current contraception: pullout method


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Vikki hope u get ur BFP very soon then..x

Well I'm still in limbo here my ics are bfn my OPKs are positive and I int hav af need to get to a shop for a frer today.. I'm really worried tbh but I don't feel pg so lets hope I'm not. X


----------



## catty

Can I join :) my little boy is 10 weeks old and I would like them close in age, going to try and wait until october 2014 as we have a holiday booked and then there will be 2 years between them....but I dont no if we can wait that long haha


----------



## besty

Thanks all it was a happy accident! Wasn't going to TTC till October. I'm rather nervous as Lo will only be 15 months when new baby arrives. I'm sure we will cope :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u will be fine besty very exciting. X

I got a bfn this morning so waiting on af its only 4 days late :confused:


----------



## divinelove

besty said:


> Thanks all it was a happy accident! Wasn't going to TTC till October. I'm rather nervous as Lo will only be 15 months when new baby arrives. I'm sure we will cope :)

:yipee: Congratulations Besty! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I think 15 months will be fine hun, they'll be best of friends lol! Part of me thinks that it doesnt matter the size of the gap as it all gaps come with their different challenges, whether its 2 that arent mobile yet for small gaps, or one thats jealous when the gap is bigger, or having terrible twos with a newborn, or the troubles of starting school with one when another is a newborn, but whatever the challenge I am sure you will work it all out and manage. Still saying that I am already scared of having two and I'm not even pregnant yet lol!!

I keep wondering how on earth I will manage bedtime on my own when number 2 is in a routine as well!! But I used to wonder how on earth I'd manage with a newborn and get one baby into a routine but we have coped! I think us mums can do more than we give ourselves credit for lol.

I'm going a little baby crazy at the mo! ANd yet my df is annoying me by being irresponsible and part of me wonders how I will cope looking after a toddler, a newborn and the teenager I seem to be living with too!


----------



## divinelove

catty said:


> Can I join :) my little boy is 10 weeks old and I would like them close in age, going to try and wait until october 2014 as we have a holiday booked and then there will be 2 years between them....but I dont no if we can wait that long haha

Welcome Catty! :flower:
Hope your little boy is going well! I was already clucky when my son was that old too! :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

So we decided to ttc in Oct. Eeeeekkk!!!! I am so excited yet so nervous!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's fab angelbaby! I hope you get that BFP quickly!!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hi ladies :hi:

Would you mind if I joined you?
My LO is nearly 5 months old and I'm so excited to start trying for #2! Originally when LO was first born I thought we'd wait till he was at least 2 years old to start trying so planned to go on the depo for a year and then just NTNP after that as I know it can take up to a year to get your cycles etc back. However as LO is getting older OH and I have decided we maybe wouldn't mind a smaller age gap. So far I have had one depo shot in July and am due the next one in October, my plan is to not have the next depo shot and just use condoms until new year and then after new year we will just NTNP and see what happens! It could still take a year for my cycles to regulate as I have had one depo shot so we're trying to take a relaxed 'whatever happens,happens' approach which seems much easier for my OH than it is for me :haha:

Anyway sorry for the essay, basically what I'm trying to say is it would be lovely to have some company while I wait and to talk to other ladies in similar positions :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi honeybee! Welcome!

My lg is only a couple of weeks older than your LO and I'm the same, didn't think I'd be wanting to ttc again so soon!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thanks baileybubs :flower: it's so crazy, I never thought I'd what to try again this soon and thought anyone that did must be mad...well now I'm one of them! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

I was the same honeybee, especially towards the end of pregnancy I was thinking people must have been mad to want to be pregnant again so soon and yet here I am! Counting down til we can ttc again lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how u doin? Well af came yesterday so just 2 more cycles till ttc again. X


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Just dropped in to find baileybubs and Cheryl both preggers!! Congrats to both of you! I still hope to join you soon but still no sign of AF for me. I only bf once at night. The rest if the time is formula so she must surely be around the corner. Keep us posted on how you get on. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mannymoo! Yeah we had a suprise BFP! I'm very happy about it if not shocked at first lol! 

I hope your cycles get back to normal soon so you can ttc!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats!

Still NTNP here :shrug:.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey manny thanks it was a surprise as we decided to wait till Leo was 2 then it happened lol..x


----------

